# Driftwood from petsmart?



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw some drift there for fairly cheap and i was wondering if it is safe?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that in the reptile or the aquarium stuff?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

It should be. (if it's the mopani driftwood that I'm thinking of.) But I would suggest you soaking it in a bucket of water for a week or so, otherwise it'll make the water in your fish tank turn brown. (I soaked mine off and on for almost a month and it still stained the water... just a suggestion)

Anyway the driftwood would usually say if it is reptile/aquarium safe.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

Its in the reptile department. Some are mopani, and the rest I believe are grapevine??? None oftem said wether it was aquarium safe or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I believe the mopani is. Just make sure you put it in boiling hot water for about an hour, replace with more hot water for another hour, and then let sit for about a week. This is to make sure you get most of the harmful tannins out of the wood (they aren't too dangerous for your fish but as I said will discolor the water.)


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Stay away from grapevine; Mikaila has a horror story of killing a tank of fish from fungus leeching out of grapevine. I had similar, thought mine was Mopani, might have been grapewood. They look near identical to me, light and dark blend.

Also, do not use any wood from the reptile section, just in case.

Petsmart has wood for fish tanks, some may be Mopani but they also have (at least here) Malaysian Driftwood. The nice thing about this is it is heavy so it sinks immediately (Mopani does not, it has to be weighted down until it is water logged which can take weeks for large pieces), has tannins but less than Mopani, and I've not yet heard of toxic fungus on MD.


Byron.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Both Petsmart and Petco near me just sells Mopani wood. I hate this wood but up till now is all I could get locally. Now a LFS is sell Malaysian driftwood. So I finally have a place to get some good driftwood.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 23, 2012)

I usually use malaysian which I just added a smaller piece to my 55gal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

I've bought both aquarium and reptile wood from Petsmart and soaked it outside in a tub for months.
It's been in tanks for a couple of months with no bad effects so far.


----------

